# New house and garage!



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## stangalang

Mate I would settle for the flat and one of the garages! Great set up


----------



## Dan_Mol

Speechless, stunning, that's some house being built. Great garage / flat too! Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Brian mc21

Won the lottery have we.


----------



## Dave182

Is this your house/parents? 

Massive potential!


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## PaulN

Lovely looking house, now thats took some planning and building. I know why you fancy your own space, but surely the main house will be littered with toys?

Anyway smashing pics thanks for posting.

PaulN


----------



## BrummyPete

That's a nice pad :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## *TQ*

That house is mint!

Do you mind giving us an idea of the build cost (excluding the land)?


----------



## GAZLOZ

Impressive, can't wait to see what cars are going to occupy the garage


----------



## Blueberry

My god Daniel - that's very impressive!
Can I move in with you please


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## MurrayVXR

Wow very impressive mate! Love it.


----------



## alcarp

Nice build mate, got a nice spot for some detailing there too.mreal nice idea for first chance of independents living.
If you need a hand detailing I'm pretty local


----------



## Dave182

What cars will be tucked away in that garage? Guessing one is for you too?


----------



## ikon66

> Ive just turned 21 and wanted to learn to live independently so this is perfect really!


Yup that'll really help you be independent :wall:


----------



## Xploit

All of the haters should move on really...

Looks a fab build and having your own space really matters as at your age, look forward to more pics!


----------



## AlexJT

Watching this with interest! Looks amazing. What sort of timescale do your rents have on it?

I bet the flat is going to have a rather plush interior!

Nice one mate, enjoy!


----------



## jlw41

Hurry up I want to see this finished


----------



## Izzy1

that is not a house. it's a castle. amazing garage set up too.


----------



## ianFRST

jealous, just a bit  :lol:

im not happy with the pics!! i need to see more, from start to finish 

and pics of the flat too 

and please dont tell me you have 4 supercars to go inside aswell? :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al

MORE PHOTOS NEEDED!!!

AND OF THE MOTOR'S!


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Trip tdi

That's a mansion the house, and great setup with the garage as well, the design and layout is perfect :thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## PTAV

very nice


----------



## james_death

The garage and flat would do me fine, living right above the motors and the gear.

So you going to be the live in valeter...

Stunning just the garages never mind the house...:lol:


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## martin_46

That looks amazing, looking forward to more details and pics...would love to get my own place built just how I want it one day :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N

very nice mate.


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Very nice !!!!


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Dan_Mol

Tripple to a quadruple garage, your existing ain't to shabby, any progress on new place, more photos?

Looks amazing.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## craigeh123

What do your folks do for a living ? I need to change jobs ! Awesome house just awesome


----------



## Mattodl

I'm 20 and looking to live independent too, any spare room/buildings?


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Mattodl

Ill sleep in the garage you wont even know im there


----------



## superrep25

Any chance of adopting three of us on here garage each ? Lol mint place fella


----------



## 20vKarlos

this is brilliant!


----------



## Robvw

house/garage/land looks amazing... bit cheeky i know but would to see more of the house, love the little turret style on the corner of the house. thats a pretty big house !! 

That house and set up would cost some serious money down this way.

good luck to you..


----------



## addzSE

AWESOME just AWESOME


----------



## daniellll.bee

sorry there haven't been many updates on this im hoping to be going down tomorrow! 

been bit busy lately got a new job and lot of college work! 

one thing i can say is there is another house being built on our land which is also ours! 
maybe pics tomorrow or next day!


----------



## daniellll.bee

*UPDATE! New house and garage build!*

Deleted*


----------



## lisaclio

omg that is amazing!! id be happy with the flat and garages for me. im looking forward o the rest of the pics and progress


----------



## TopSport+

Amazing:doublesho
I want it too...:thumb:


----------



## Dan_Mol

That gallery landing in the house looks amazing already let alone when full staircase is in and finished.

Stunning build.

What's the second house for? Do you own the White House beside the main building?


----------



## cossienuts

simply awesome...very envoius of just the garage let alone the house and land


----------



## Rayner

Looks great mate. You git a lot more problems to come with that sort of stuff. Building sites have to run like clock work or you have trades falling over each other all the time, believe it or not its easier to run a 100 house site than build 1 house.

Good luck with the rest of the build.

Not sure if its been answered or not about build price but it is a hell of a lot cheaper to build a house than buy one if you know what your doing, also if you use modern methods of heating/insulation etc it can be very cheap to run.


----------



## TubbyTwo

Stunning!! More updates!


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Skodaw

Stunning looking house - bet you can't wait for that to be finished


----------



## Keith_Lane

Damn that looks awesome.... keep us updated!!


----------



## Jonny_R

Looks amazing mate, looks just like a house for sale at the min in Formby, Merseyside up the road to me.

Cant wait to see the finished place


----------



## bazz

that looks like its going to be a stuning place to live once finnished fella


----------



## PootleFlump

daniellll.bee said:


> unfortunately we don't own the white house but it was up for 2m, the guy who owned it tried his best to stop us getting planning permission but failed miserably! still to this day don't understand why!


Probably a bit of mine is bigger than yours going on there, except yours is bigger than his


----------



## PaulN

Looking great, for me its a shame there will be another house before the main house on the way in from the entrance. Im sure it will look great, just i think you get away with garages to the side a little easier.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## TopSport+

Looks very good!


----------



## srmtor

Like others have said before, can't wait to see this when its finished. It looks awesome now, can't wait to see he finished thing though!


----------



## GTISnoopy

Very nice. I could not cope with the size of the house myself as i would always be trying to find things i put down somewere :lol:
Im guessing this must be around Darras hall from the design.
Really liking the garage design though.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## GTISnoopy

My uncle and family live at Ponteland so i know the area quite well.


----------



## danga200

This needs some updates. That house/mansion looks amazing. Any pictures of your living quarters?


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## stoke st

any new pics yet


----------



## CTR De

wow :thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee

chippy30 said:


> any new pics yet


Soon just a few delays!


----------



## slineclean

Very nice chap , very nice indeed


----------



## R7KY D

Very very nice :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

Stunning mate. I struggled coping with my extension and full interior rebuild 18mths ago. A project like this require so e levels of patience. Look forward to seeing the completed pictures.


----------



## daniellll.bee

Thanks! Wouldn't be too much longer but I think am planning what goes into the garage!!!!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Updates, updates, updates...


----------



## Dawesy90

Ridiculous! But amazing at the same time, I'd be happy with just a single garage atm


----------



## Ongoing

That is going to be a very nice pad when its finished, Have you got long left on the build?


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Alan Partridge

Wow, unreal. 

When it comes to kitting out the house(s) with TV's and AV equipment, drop me a line. We supply and do full, professional, installations all over the North East - even though we're based across the A69 in Carlisle.

Hehe, shameless plug.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Alan Partridge said:


> Wow, unreal.
> 
> When it comes to kitting out the house(s) with TV's and AV equipment, drop me a line. We supply and do full, professional, installations all over the North East - even though we're based across the A69 in Carlisle.
> 
> Hehe, shameless plug.


Where, Peter Tyson?


----------



## Dan_Mol

Any updates?


----------



## Keir

wow..


----------



## daniellll.bee

Dan_Mol said:


> Any updates?


There is a lot happening ATM! We should be moved in, in about 5 weeks!


----------



## daniellll.bee

Dan_Mol said:


> Any updates?


There is a lot happening ATM! We should be moved in, in about 5 weeks!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Awesome news, looking forward to updates!


----------



## fozzauk

That looks amazing! Looking forward to the finished pics!


----------



## PaulN

I'm guessing this won't be any ordinary house fit!


----------



## joesoap73

What sort of Burglar Alarm are you fitting mate and where will you be hiding the safe ???


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## sitalchauhan

Absolutely speechless, this house build is amazing. Would love to have even half of that garage to detail cars in :buffer:

P.s. Try not to end every single sentence with an exclamation mark (!), it made it a bit strange to read through the thread


----------



## cmillsjoe

can i be your butler ??


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## pharmed

Very nice!


----------



## Jasoon

Very Nice m8


----------



## Pennychew99

Very nice house! if the white house next door is the one i think (very art deco looking?) then i fitted the kitchen in that one


----------



## daniellll.bee

updates coming soon 

just waiting for them to upload to photobucket


----------



## Dan_Mol

Yes yes yes


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## TurboAD

That is a stunning house my friend!


----------



## Wazhalo31

amazing house

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Globy

I would not call a house... really amazing, best of luck with the new palace.


----------



## Nally

I am in love with that house !


----------



## GTISnoopy

Really liking the floor next to the staircase.
Everything looks top quality.
Only bit I'm not 110% sure about is the driveway design, its too standard pattern road looking but that's just me been mega hyper critical. 
This place still has the wow factor to match the area its in.


----------



## daniellll.bee

GTISnoopy said:


> Really liking the floor next to the staircase.
> Everything looks top quality.
> Only bit I'm not 110% sure about is the driveway design, its too standard pattern road looking but that's just me been mega hyper critical.
> This place still has the wow factor to match the area its in.


Thanks for your honesty Haha
I know where your coming from, still got a bit of work to do outside. Think my dad seen it as a trend thing as the other house around here have it like that!


----------



## shudaman

Nice!


----------



## Dan_Mol

Stunning as ever! Is that a small TV on every pillar around the bath. It all looks amazing. Any pics of your flat above garages?


----------



## daniellll.bee

Dan_Mol said:


> Stunning as ever! Is that a small TV on every pillar around the bath. It all looks amazing. Any pics of your flat above garages?


It's not getting added until later on this year! 
I will update when it's done!


----------



## stangalang

Coming on great bud, stunning


----------



## MEH4N

Now that is a house and a half lol

You could host weddings there and plenty of parking. 

Really nice place mate


----------



## Billy Whizz

Stunning :doublesho

The attention to detail...some exquisite touches there:thumb:


----------



## p1tse

Awesome detail


----------



## jamesgti

Wow this is amazing.


----------



## alexjb

Oh my god! That's an incredible house! Good for you and your parents mate!


----------



## Kiashuma

Very nice indeed, looks a very high standard of finish.


----------



## NipponShine

damn is like those house you have in The Sim


----------



## clubber01

Amazing place, any new pictures?


----------



## Echoii

Can't wait to make my Millions and get somewhere similar haha!


----------



## GTISnoopy

I have another question if I may?

Your flat above the garages do you have any photos of how it is accessed? 
As im designing my new detached garage and want a gym above it so im looking for ideas of ways of doing the stairs and or access.
Do you know off hand the garage dimensions out of curiosity? 

Thanks.
Geoff.


----------



## 20vKarlos

You guys need to go look at the photo bucket album, some very good photos on there.

Shame that the OP hasn't kept the posts flooding in as there are a lot of photos to be seen.

All the best


----------



## sfstu

is there a link to it...?


----------



## GTISnoopy

20vKarlos said:


> You guys need to go look at the photo bucket album, some very good photos on there.
> 
> Shame that the OP hasn't kept the posts flooding in as there are a lot of photos to be seen.
> 
> All the best


 Thanks just had a look and can see the staircase on the side wall in the garage.

Would be nice to know the internal size of the garage as a reference if possible.


----------



## Dan_Mol

GTISnoopy said:


> I have another question if I may?
> 
> Your flat above the garages do you have any photos of how it is accessed?
> As im designing my new detached garage and want a gym above it so im looking for ideas of ways of doing the stairs and or access.
> 
> Thanks.
> Geoff.


----------



## Izzy1

amazing property. the finish looks high quality. top credit to your parents. who said hard works doesn't pay. keep up the good work.
p.s we need some garage pics now. lol


----------



## sfstu

is there a link to the photobucket album...?

beautiful house and would like to see more pics...:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Link below!

Hope this works

http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/daniellllbee/library/?sort=3&page=1

Karl


----------



## sfstu

wow, what a stunning house...:doublesho

look forward to more updates...:thumb:


----------



## brad mole

lovely looking house that mate and a perfect garage setup! is that in darras hall? Do you detail at the minute or are you just getting into it?


----------



## euphoria

Crazy! Very nice house!


----------



## Audiquattro

Awesome show for the eyes thinking about dozen of cars by month to be detailed there....
Maybe less the consequences about taking an half of the space for the garage and my future wife with a gun on the hands.....
Seriously....Good Job Mate...Really, It's my impossible dream.


----------



## N8KOW

Did this ever get finished?


----------



## turboyamaha

Amazing!


----------



## consettphil

stunning home, that staircase is awesome.

the garage is huge

hope you enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## daniellll.bee

Deleted*


----------



## Blueberry

Looks stunning Daniel 👍 the Porsche Boxster doesn't look bad either 😃


----------



## CleanCar99

You should have called Grand Designs. It's about time they had a normal house on there instead of all those crap glass boxes everyone seems to build. Awesome house you have there.


----------



## slineclean

Really nice chap and aww what it would be like to live in a house like that and to be able to have a man cave in that garage.


----------



## MEH4N

That is lovely mate. I can only dream to live in a house like that one day.


----------



## Jonny_R

Looks amazing and really looking forward to seeing the completed pictures of it all


----------



## GTISnoopy

Very nice and nice update. Looking forward to seeing the garage update in the future.


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Wow. Very nice indeed!

Speechless...


----------



## Scooba

Trully amazing ! 

Thank you for sharing


----------



## danga200

Daaaaayyyyuuuummmmmm! Stunning.


----------



## N8KOW

House looks great, but was more interested to see the finished garage :wave:


----------



## Dave182

kybert said:


> You should have called Grand Designs. It's about time they had a normal house on there instead of all those crap glass boxes everyone seems to build. Awesome house you have there.


Lol So true!


----------



## 20vKarlos

Looking good, but I prefer the garage space


----------



## Kenny Powers

Any updates?


----------



## Den13

Cracking house but I have to ask, what do you do for a living lol


----------



## GTISnoopy

Den13 said:


> Cracking house but I have to ask, what do you do for a living lol


If you read the thread you will see its his parents house and he has the flat above the garage. 
He states on page 4 what his parents do for a living.


----------



## Den13

Sorry I just like to look at the pictures


----------

